# low rpm's low pwer



## estodd

Howdy all,
I have an old L245 which has been running fine until today.
I was mowing, using my 5' finish mower and it seemed to not rev as high as usual.
I mowed for a good while and it seemed the longer I mowed the more I had to open the throttle.
So I disengaged the pto and reved it wide open and it just would not rev as high a usual.
I changed the fuel and air filter thinking something could be clogged.
I drained all the fuel out thinking maybe I had water in it.
Put everything back together and fired it up and still no power.
I had the thing in high gear with throttle wide open and it would barely creep along and it got to where it would not move more than about 1 mile per hour then it shut off.
It cranked back up and I made it to the barn but barely. It will not idle but will run with throttle wide open or near wide open but it does not rev up high enough. Also if I engage the pto the rpm's go down even lower.
Anyone have any ideas about this?
All help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chrpmaster

I had the same problem with my Yanmar and it ended up being the throttle cable was loose so it would slip over time.


----------



## Live Oak

Check to make sure the fuel tank vent is not obstructed. Mud daubers can wreak havoc. :argh:


----------



## estodd

Hey Guys,
Thanks for your replies so far.
No throttle cable on this tractor just a linkage which is all in good shape and adjusted as it should be.
Mud daubers are not the culprit either.
First thing this morning I cranked her up and it ran good for about t5 minutes then the same problem started again. It will not idle unless at full throttle. No power to do any work with it and it will not rev up all the way.
Is there a way to check the injector pump?
All the injectors seem to be o.k.
With engine running I can loosen one injector at a time and each time I do this it affects the running of the engine so that tells me injectors are o.k.
Any other help will be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## rj'sbarn

sounds a lot like a clogged supply line.


----------



## estodd

*low rpm's low power*

Well another day fooling with the L245 kubota and still no better.
New supply line installed, got plenty of flow.
Tractor Runs great until it warms up good, like maybe 15 or 20 minutes of mowing and then there goes the power down to nothing. Rpm's only about half what it should be.
I am thinking that something somewhere is subject to expansion from the heat of the engine warming up and as long as it is cool there is not a proble, but when it gets hot and whatever is expanding is causing the problem.
I don't know a damn thing about diesel engines or injectors or injector pumps and have not been able to find anything on the internet about the injector pump for this tractor but it makes sense to me that something somewhere is expanding and causing a pressure loss or loss of flow.
What do you guys think?
Thanks again


----------



## Beninarkansas

Had the same problem. Had injector pump and injectors rebuilt. Still does not run. Mine did the same as yours then it finally wouldn't even start. Think it lost compression. Took oil fill plug out and cranked over. lots of smoke. Blow by. Must me head and or rings. Must not be enough compression to fire fuel. Going to tear mine apart and check head first.


----------



## Mickey

Any chance your engine has a compression release that may be faulty due to thermal changes?


----------



## Beninarkansas

I'm going to check that for sure! Tractor has a lot of hours on it. It's a 70's model. Never used the lever. Not even hooked up to cable.


----------



## mattbatson

curious about any updates Bye


----------



## Don P

Jusy a stupid suggestion.

Make sure someone,(not you), hasn't put some gas in your tank. 

Gas mixed with diesel fuel will cause the same problem.


----------



## Beninarkansas

Thought i didn't have compression after injector rebuild. Fueled it up one more time, bleed lines and it started up!!!! I had the same symptoms you had. Cost me about $450 for pump and injector rebuild in Little Rock.


----------

